# Jersey Boys tickets in NYC



## thetimeshareguy (Jul 25, 2009)

We're going to be in NYC next week Thursday thru Sunday and want to see Jersey Boys.

Our schedule is totally flexible. Can anyone provide tips about the cheapest way to see the show (but still get decent seats)? Do you buy rush seats at the theatre or what? We could go Thursday, Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 25, 2009)

It's very difficult to get discounted tickets to Jersey Boys. We went into the city a few weeks ago and would have liked to see JB but not at the regular prices. Even at regular prices, it's often hard to get good seats.


----------



## vkhome (Jul 25, 2009)

I see you are from Ontario.  I just bought Jersey Boys tickets for the Elgin Theater in Toronto.  I paid about $60 CND each for orchestra seats about 2/3 back (but center).  If you are not far from Toronto, see the play there and do other fun stuff in NYC>
Good luck.


----------



## Stricky (Jul 27, 2009)

We saw it earlier in the spring. It was a great show and a great theater. There really are no bad seats in there. I doubt you will find any discount tickets. If you are staying in a hotel they can usually get you tickets.


----------



## esk444 (Jul 27, 2009)

Stricky said:


> We saw it earlier in the spring. It was a great show and a great theater. There really are no bad seats in there. I doubt you will find any discount tickets. If you are staying in a hotel they can usually get you tickets.



Actually, the last few rows (Row W or so and back) in the orchestra are partially obstructed, as you cannot see part of the screens and the actors on the scaffolding.  They used to sell these tickets as $25 student rush tickets, but now sell them as regularly priced seats.

I don't think you'll find many discounts for Jersey Boys on Broadway from a legitimate sources.  Be wary, as there are lots of counterfeit tickets and scamsters for this show and shows like Wicked.

The best discount I can get for shows like Jersey Boys that consistently sells out is to either get Standing Room Only tickets for $25 (talk to the box office to find out when they offer these).  Or to get $250 premium seats for regular price.  Typically shows hold a few rows as $250 premium seats then dump them as regularly priced seats a few hours or days before the show (ever been to a show where Row F is half empty?).  A friendly box office attendant might tip you off when they will drop the price.


----------



## Kelso (Jul 29, 2009)

*Jersey Boys in Chicago*

I took my wife into the city (90 minute drive) for a surprise weekend. We had the best time so close to home. Seeing the Jersey Boys was unbelievable. Now she keeps asking to go back and do it again. Spend the money and enjoy a great memory.


----------



## dude-luv (Aug 1, 2009)

*Jersey Boys Well Worth It*

Saw Jersey Boys on Broadway and twice in San Francisco (different troups).  Absolutely the finest production I have ever seen.  Went to see Frankie Valli on Long Island.  A great show.  If you get to see Jersey Boys anywhere or Frankie Valli, it is well worth the money.  We had discounted seats in SF ($25) and the show just blew my friends away. (highlight of our trip).


----------



## vkhome (Aug 5, 2009)

Just saw several tickets for sale on ebay.


----------



## logan (Feb 16, 2010)

*New Friend*

Hello Friends i am new here and have no idea how to purchase discount tickets, any one of you can help me?


----------



## Merilyn (Feb 16, 2010)

They sell at different prices depending on where you see them. I was in Las Vegas last week and paid dearly to sit close to the stage. They were in Memphis for about 1/3 what I paid. The show is just great and I am glad I sat up front as you can see everything. Not worth it too sit in the back and only see figures.
Look around on their website and see where they are playing close to you. You will be suprised at the different prices.


----------



## Larry (Feb 16, 2010)

We saw Jersey Boy's in London and it was fantastic!!! Although we live in NY we got to see it in London through Broadway Box at around 65 pounds per ticket including a really nice 3 course dinner at an italian restaurant about 2 blocks from the theater,

I have used Broadway Box several times and gotten good deals for decent seats.  

Good luck and you will love jersey boys


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 16, 2010)

logan said:


> Hello Friends i am new here and have no idea how to purchase discount tickets, any one of you can help me?



Hi Logan,
What location would you be interested in?  For NYC, here is something from their website:
_TDF operates three TKTS Discount Booths in New York City

1. The Times Square Booth sells day-of-performance tickets only.
2. The South Street Seaport Booth sells tickets to evening performances on the day of the performance, and matinee tickets the day before.
3. The Downtown Brooklyn Booth sells tickets to evening performances on the day of the performance, and matinee tickets the day before as well tickets to Brooklyn performing arts events.

TKTS Times Square,  TKTS Seaport  and TKTS Downtown Brooklyn accept credit cards, cash, travelers checks or TKTS Gift Certificates. 

All locations sell tickets at 50%, 40%, 30% and 20% off full-price (plus a $4.00 per ticket service charge, which helps support other TDF services and programs). Availability and ticket inventory change throughout the day and at the discretion of individual productions._

We bought Broadway tickets at the Seaport location 2 weeks ago.  They had WAY less people in line than in the Times Square location.  I asked if they ever get tickets to Wicked and they said no, and not to Jersey Boys either.  We really wanted to see Wicked so we went to the box office and we were able to buy tickets for the next night, but not Orchestra seats.  We enjoyed the show tremendously.

In Boston, we routinely get tickets through Bostix at a discount.  I know there is also a discount ticket place in Las Vegas and I assume in other locations as well.


----------

